# Art Lounge Rules



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2012)

*Art Lounge Rules*​
*Purpose*

The Art Lounge is a place for

Sharing your artwork and discussing art with others
Requesting and giving away pieces of art, usually in the form of forum graphics like avatars

*Requesting and giving away*

If you want to request something (Avatar, Signature, Gif, Banner..etc) the easiest way to go about it, is by making a request in one of the member-run shops in this section, or use the  thread.

General rules and guidelines to follow while requesting:


Be *precise* about your request. State in your request how many pixels tall you want the avatar to be, if you want rounded borders, etc. The more precise your are, the easier it is for the people to work on your requests and the more likely it is that you'll be happy with the outcome.
Try to give *good quality stocks*. Stocks that are too small in size, blurry or grainy are very difficult to work with  and your request might even get rejected. For good quality anime themed stocks try the following sites.
Shuushuu

*Don't go and request the same thing in more than one shop and then pick only the version that you like best!* It's incredibly rude towards the people that spent a lot of time on it.
Give proper *credit* and don't claim the work as your own! Also make sure to credit the original artists of the stocks if required.
Last but not least. While rep is nice to thank the shop owners/workers for their effort, the best way to show your appreciation is by *using the ava/sig for a longer time*, and not just for a day or two. If you don't want to use it because you don't like the outcome, then kindly tell the artists about it so that they can either make adjustments to it or so that they can put it in the Giveaways Thread.

*Sharing your artwork*

You can share artwork in the Daily Sketch and Fanart thread, or make your own gallery in a separate thread.

Don't plagiarize. If it is not your work, don't claim it is. 
No insulting comments. Criticism, when welcomed, is okay, but you must be respectful. Try giving constructive criticism.This also works the opposite way. If you can't take criticism, don't post your work. 
Do not bump your threads, or promote your art in someone else's thread without permission.
*Rewards*

Rewards: You can get *reward points* through taking requests, giving giveaways, participation in Daily Sketch and Fanarts. Details can be found .


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2015)

Please remember to abide by the  when posting. Especially no flaming, baiting, trolling or spamming. Your post will be deleted and it may result in a ban.
Don't plagiarize. If it is not your work, don't claim it is. 
No insulting comments. Criticism, when welcomed, is okay, but you must be respectful. Try giving constructive criticism.This also works the opposite way. If you can't take criticism, don't post your work. 
Do not bump your threads.

Rewards: You can get reward points through participation in Daily Sketch and Fanarts. Details can be found .


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Bump


I'd trim this so people don't skim 

It may be too much info to absorb, so something concise is better tbh


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 23, 2018)

Trinity said:


> I'd trim this so people don't skim
> 
> It may be too much info to absorb, so something concise is better tbh


Yeah these are the original Request rules plus the Exhibition rules. I'm planning to trim and merge them.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah these are the original Request rules plus the Exhibition rules. I'm planning to trim and merge them.


Mind if I help?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 23, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Mind if I help?


Not at all. I'd be very happy


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

*Announcement: inactive Art Lounge points to be purged*

The Art Lounge points list has a lot of points from inactive users, making it unwieldy. Therefore, anyone on the list with less than four points will have their points purged a month from now (September 5, 2018), and anyone on the list with less than 8 points will have their points purged three months from now (November 5, 2018).

This does not affect anyone who's gained Art Lounge points since May 2018.

If you're one of those people whose points are going to be affected, you can request their transfer to another user. Or simply start participating to turn yourself active again. If you're not going to be affected, you can't ask for other people's points.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2019)

*Notice*

Art Lounge points have been merged with CC points, as part of the effort to keep all the points in one list.

But as you know, the Art Lounge list has a lot of inactive names, so to keep the working list from being too big, the inactive point owners were separated into an archive. .

So in conclusion you'll now find your points here


----------

